# Young dog barking in kennel, bark collar?



## jax (May 18, 2010)

Our 4 month old lab has really started to bark a lot in the morning starting about 5:30am. She is in there with our older lab who is quiet. I usually feed them when I let them out in the morning and then take her for a walk and do some training. My wife is not assumed when the barking dog wakes her up and I am sure the neighbors aren't happy either. Suggestions? Would a bark collar help with the issue? Thanks. Dan


----------



## cocdawg (Mar 9, 2013)

From my very limited experience, I would say no on the bark collar at this stage of the game. Having said that, my pup started barking at about that age and I "nagged" as opposed to correcting. The barking continued to get worse and worse as time went on. I sent him off for training at about 8 months and the trainer had to spend almost a month getting the bark out of him. What exactly he had to do, I don't know, but if you would like his contact info PM me and I'll be glad to give it to you.


----------



## mwk56 (May 12, 2009)

crate the pup at night. Problem solved.

Meredith


----------



## jax (May 18, 2010)

So If I put her in a crate inside the house or could the crate be outside in the kennel? Curious as to how this keeps them from barking? I will certainly give it a try. She doesn't bark when she is in the kennel during the evening/night, just seems to be early morning...


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

jax said:


> So If I put her in a crate inside the house or could the crate be outside in the kennel? Curious as to how this keeps them from barking? I will certainly give it a try. She doesn't bark when she is in the kennel during the evening/night, just seems to be early morning...


It solves the problems of the neighbors being annoyed.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

What time in am do you get up, let them out and feed? She is probably anticipating. You might consider changing your feeding schedule.

I think crating would have to be in the house.


----------



## jax (May 18, 2010)

Wayne, I did consider that be associated with feeding. She does go straight to the garage (where I feed her)when I let her out. I have been getting up between 5:30 and 6 am to let them out and feed them. Should I try feeding in the evening instead?


----------



## mwk56 (May 12, 2009)

I crate my barkers at night, a couple of them in my kennel building.

Might be anticipating breakfast, might just be barking at the night beasties. Mine are barking at the night beasties. If they are in the crate, they can't see the critters, so they are quiet.

Meredith


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Maybe she needs to air. And at four months mine are still in a crate at night, either inside or in the garage. At that age they are staying in the outdoor run during the day and inside at night.

And at 4 months I believe you should still be feeding twice a day. Morning and evening.


----------



## skyy (Mar 25, 2014)

jax said:


> Our 4 month old lab has really started to bark a lot in the morning starting about 5:30am. She is in there with our older lab who is quiet. I usually feed them when I let them out in the morning and then take her for a walk and do some training. My wife is not assumed when the barking dog wakes her up and I am sure the neighbors aren't happy either. Suggestions? Would a bark collar help with the issue? Thanks. Dan


1st you need to find out "why" she's barking??

is she's bored? need water?, need to aired ? or just barking for attention? once you find out "why" then you can address the problem....from the sounds of it it may be more of needing to be aired and looking for attention. Therefore I would not resort to a bark collar yet....I would make changes in my routine at night to help her get thru the night better..... 

Cheers !!!!!!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

At that age she should be getting fed twice a day but I would change the feeding time in the am until after walk or training. But not immediately after training. Allow for a lengthy cool down period depending on the activity. Then as she ages change feeding to the evening.
If you have only been feeding once a day change to evening.


----------



## jax (May 18, 2010)

I will crate her in the garage for a couple of nights and see if that helps.


----------



## jax (May 18, 2010)

I will change her feeding schedule to evenings as well.


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

If she was only being feed in the morning she is likely waking up starving. You should be feeding her half her food in the moring and half in the evening. SHE IS STILL VERY MUCH A PUPPY!


----------



## Ninja (Feb 4, 2014)

I've put a collar on younger dogs and haven't had any issues down the road. That being said I keep my pups inside in a crate at night and in an outside run with a collar during the day.


----------



## FGD Mike Smith (Jan 5, 2012)

I agree with what most people are saying. Feed twice a day. Generally I feed 1/3 of the pups food in the morning and then the other 2/3 at night. They sleep better on a full belly and it helps with digestion if they are full and not being active. It might not stop the barking though. Some pups are just vocal later on you may need a bark collar.


----------



## jax (May 18, 2010)

Ok. I will feed two times a day and see if that helps her and not feed her right away in the morning. Thanks everybody for the help. She doesn't bark at other times of the day, so it has to do with the feeding.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Don't know where you live but it is too hot in the garage here in north Texas.


----------



## Im_with_Brandy (Apr 22, 2010)

Can't agree more with feeding twice a day I feed all my dogs event he older ones twice a day. 

I just went through this with two pups. The trick if the dog barks every day at 5:30am then you get up at 5am and take the dog for a short walk and potty break. Then the next day get the dog up at 4:45am. Then the next day get the dog up at 5:30am then the next day wake him up at 5am. See where I am going. Just like releasing a dog at the line vary the time so they never really know when its time to get up. My pups where starting at 3 am. Yes I was getting up anywhere from 12 - 5 am just to keep them off an internal clock. Then they grew out of it.


----------



## jax (May 18, 2010)

Sounds like I am going to be setting the alarm!


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

FWIW, I dont agree with a pup staying in a kennel . It tends to teach them filthy habits. I have two dogs in now(seperate owners) who spent their young months in a kennel run. Pups cant hold it- they have to poop. If they learn to do that early on, its harder to teach them to air outside. These two here,are PIGS. They sleep in crates here at night, air a good hour, I put them in their kennel for a brief few minutes while I finish hosing, and they waited to go til they got in there. NASTY. They learned as youngsters to poop in their run,and are now conditioned to it. If they dont go in their run,they try to seek out a cement walkway......
Your advice so far, is good- sleep her in a crate at night, so she airs good after she gets up and dont lock her in their til you know she went- or better- not at all.
Will save you (or your trainer if you are sending her) lots of trouble later...


----------



## Mike Perry (Jun 26, 2003)

Get a bark limiter. I use them on all my pups starting about that age. It make CC a whole lot easier when that time comes. Dog becomes responsible for it's own actions. 
The new Garmin Bark Limiters have a unique auto rise feature so the dog gets a mild stimulation to begin with, then intensifies as the barking continues. Dog is quiet, stim. level goes down. Very effective. 
Putting them in a crate is also a good idea. If they bark, and it is where you can't hear it, who cares? Currently I have a female in heat and one of the tenn age males just can't stand it. I just put him in a crate where he can bark all the time or until he gets hoarse, bru it is where i can't hear it. It's up to him how much useless effort he wants to waste.
Don't let the dog train you. You train the dog.


----------

